# GrubHub Pay Only Orders



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Most GrubHub drivers at this point are familiar with order-and-pay deliveries. Well, lately I have been getting pings that are pay-only deliveries. When I arrive at the restaurant, I have to pay for the order with my GrubHub card but I don't have to place the order myself. Somebody at GrubHub calls the restaurant and places the order.

At first glance, this seems great. Less work for the driver to do. In practice, though, these orders have been a pain in the butt. I have only done three of them so far, and this has been the result.

1. Arrive at restaurant. Tell the restaurant that I am picking up order for John Doe. Restaurant tells me that they don't identify orders by customer name and they need the last four digits of my phone number to identify the order. I explain that I didn't place the order, so my phone number is not going to be helpful. They say that they need the last four digits of the phone number that was used to place the order. I have no idea what that is, so I call GrubHub support. GrubHub support has no way to look up the phone number that was used to place the order (since GrubHub has a ton of phone numbers that they use). Pickup ends up getting cancelled, and I don't make the delivery.

2. Smooth pickup. No issues.

3. Arrive at restaurant. Tell the restaurant that I am picking up order for Jane Doe. Restaurant says that they have no orders under that name and asks for the items in the order. I read off the items. Restaurant tells me that they don't even have those items on their menu and asks if I am sure I'm at the right restaurant. I read off the name and address of the restaurant. They confirm that I am in the right place. I call GrubHub and report the issue. GrubHub puts me on hold for 15 minutes while they talk to the restaurant. After taking me off hold, they cancel the order and I make no delivery.

Not impressed with this option so far. As much as I don't like order and pay, at least I can tell if there is an issue with the order when I place it.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Most GrubHub drivers at this point are familiar with order-and-pay deliveries. Well, lately I have been getting pings that are pay-only deliveries. When I arrive at the restaurant, I have to pay for the order with my GrubHub card but I don't have to place the order myself. Somebody at GrubHub calls the restaurant and places the order.
> 
> At first glance, this seems great. Less work for the driver to do. In practice, though, these orders have been a pain in the butt. I have only done three of them so far, and this has been the result.
> 
> ...


#3 has happened to me once. Annoying.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have done a lot of them and for the most part haven't had many problems. The only issue I come up against is the phone number issue that you mention. Some restaurants track everything by the phone number as you say. So far anyway, when I tell them it's the wrong number they are able to manually look it up and find it by name or items ordered.

Could be the person you came up against was too lazy to help or too stupid to know how to find it. Either way it's a legit issue.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Pay orders is when GrubHub and all the other app companies scrape a restaurant website for the menu and puts that restaurant on the platform. This is likely when requested by customers on the platform and a restaurant refuses to sign up and pay the high commissions.

I only accept them from select restaurants and/or their is decent tip. It's easy peasy when you call in or place the order online. When they tell you it's gonna be 20 minutes, you go do other orders and double dip.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

purple = auto reject


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my city those are rare as the majority of the restaurants use the already paid version.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I have done a lot of them and for the most part haven't had many problems. The only issue I come up against is the phone number issue that you mention. Some restaurants track everything by the phone number as you say. So far anyway, when I tell them it's the wrong number they are able to manually look it up and find it by name or items ordered.
> 
> Could be the person you came up against was too lazy to help or too stupid to know how to find it. Either way it's a legit issue.


I, too, have experienced very little trouble with these and, for whatever reason they tend to tip well.


----------

